# April Voting Poll PART TWO



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Please remember to vote for your favorite photos in BOTH of the April Voting Poll Threads!
Sorry for the confusion. The new format will not allow more than 20 pics so I divided it into 12 and 13 for April.
Hope to figure out a better solution for next Month's poll.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I voted in both part 1 and 2, all fantastic entries!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

voted, so many entries this time round, all lovely close ups!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Strange things happen...this poll closed!???
I reopened it and will close it when the other one closes.
18 members had voted on both so it appears to be ok.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Please remember to vote for your favorite photos in BOTH of the April Voting Poll Threads!
Sorry for the confusion. The new format will not allow more than 20 pics so I divided it into 12 and 13 for April.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

WOW, what a great theme and so many fabulous entries. Thank goodness we can vote for as many as we'd like. Sorry I missed this one. I have some great close ups of Oskie and Sani.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote for your favorite photos in PART ONE and PART TWO!!!
The Voting Poll is split into two parts because only 20 photos can be posted in a thread.
The polls will close on April 29th!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just one day left to vote in both polls for this months winner.

This poll will close: Tomorrow at 5:47 PM.
Multiple votes are allowed.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Total voters 39 
 
This poll will close: * Later today at 5:47 PM.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great entries. There was almost a tie!
Congrats to *Deborus12 *for posting the winning photo!!!!


----------

